# Do you need a college degree to be an HR TL?



## aspiringHRexpert (Jul 5, 2021)

I know you need one to be an HR ETL, but do you also need one to be the an HR TL?


----------



## Jenim12 (Jul 5, 2021)

A degree isn't even mandatory for HR ETL, if they like you enough!


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 6, 2021)

You do not need a degree, but most stores would prefer some sort of equivalent experience either in HR (at any level) or experience at Target. From what I've seen, the HR ETL is always a young woman, right out of college and the HR TL or HR TM is someone that gets promoted internally that has been there for a long time.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 7, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> You do not need a degree, but most stores would prefer some sort of equivalent experience either in HR (at any level) or experience at Target. From what I've seen, the HR ETL is always a young woman, right out of college and the HR TL or HR TM is someone that gets promoted internally that has been there for a long time.


ASANTS, but guess which one actually runs HR…😁


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 7, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> ASANTS, but guess which one actually runs HR…😁


I personally go to our HR TM lmao our ETL is ok, but I can get more info from the TM or on my own.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 7, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> I personally go to our HR TM lmao our ETL is ok, but I can get more info from the TM or on my own.


Same here. The last few years our amazing HR TL and TMs ran HR while our succession of newbie HR-ETLs sat in their office talking on their cell phones. The ETLs came and went, but the store would have been in absolute chaos without the leadership, knowledge and efficiency of the HR TL and TMs. Hats off to them for a difficult job well done!😁


----------



## HRExpert (Dec 10, 2021)

I read recently that even ETLs don't have to have a four-year degree, if they have experience that makes them qualified! If you are interested in a promotion to TL, don't let lack of degree get you down!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 10, 2021)

HR is overrated, after they blow farts in to the chair, put a saddle on them and let em loose pickin.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Dec 10, 2021)

If you look at any job description for an ETL, they PREFER the 4-year degree, but the company is solemnly doing away with it because there's not a lot of higher education required to be in leadership in a retail store. They take degrees in anything from art to humanities, to mathematics and business. TL roles don't require a degree period, just some experience. You'll learn on the job, experience is always preferential, but in jobs like this, you just need to be a leader; you don't learn that with a degree specifically. 

HR is one of those industries where experience matters way more than the degree, but the requisite degree integrated with a few reputable certifications from HRCI and SHRM makes you extremely marketable. 

Retail HR is a completely different ball game when it comes to the industry, and a lot of people don't even take it seriously. Your duties are only partially in HR and partially in retail management. You're also not getting the experience you'd get at a different company where you'd own the HR department and duties. 

If it were me, I'd try and get an HR role at corporate or district, or skip the lower, middle-retail management HR roles and get an HR assistant, specialist, or coordinator job and develop under real HR leaders. It will do wonders for an HR career.


----------

